# Pro-cision Daishin 1/16th Scale BMW R/C Car NIB



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

I recently got this car from ebay at a price of $25.00, considering that the seller initially priced it at a buy it now price of $150.00 plus free shipping. Has anyone managed to receive a vintiage R/C toy at an unbelievable price? Here is the link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110784086193?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

i get spam in email now on here . god


----------



## Toyota-MR2 (Jul 22, 2009)

4ThePinkRacing said:


> i get spam in email now on here . god


It's not spam. It's RC related. I never thought that I would get an unused vintage BMW race car. For once, I wish that more collectors would come out and say: I love the vintage RC from the 1970's to the early 1980's.


----------

